# Salomon's Speed Powerlace System



## Pobshot (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,

I own Salomon Factions (2009) with their speed Powerlace system. I the especially with the inner-boot that the lace tends to come out of the teeth and loosen. 

Does anyone have any tips on lacing this up and keeping the laces locked in?

Thanks!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I put my finger over the locks and push while I'm pulling them tight. It gets the laces fully seated. Also make sure you are pull toward your leg and not away.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

john doe said:


> I put my finger over the locks and push while I'm pulling them tight. It gets the laces fully seated. Also make sure you are pull toward your leg and not away.




QFT.


I have the same boot but the 10 models. they are super comfy but it took me a few rides to figure this trick out. I also will pull the liner outward while pulling the cord twards my shin.


----------



## Pobshot (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys,

I'll give it a try, I love the boots--my next pair will be Salomons with the boa lacing system.


----------

